# Terry Symmetry



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

Any of you ladies ride or have any info on Terry Bicycles? Specifically the Symmetry. My GF is interested in getting into cycling and I found a used one nearby.

http://www.terrybicycles.com/cycling_savvy/symmetry.html


Thanks.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Good solid bikes, although a tad overpriced at full retail. Especially good for women who suffer from traditional women fit problems (shorter torso, narrower shoulders, smaller hands). The right price on a used one could be a nice option for someone.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks JT. Unfortunately I just heard back from the seller and it went this weekend.


----------

